# How to add springtails to my viv.



## radthereptile (Feb 6, 2013)

Just got a shipment of springtails from Josh's Frogs. They're in a container with charcoal. How do I add them to my viv? Do I just pour it all in or is there some way to collect them?


----------



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

I usually use a spoon to add for feeding. But if you are looking to have them reproduce in your tank, then the whole culture should probably be added depending on the size of your tank. 
Also it depends if you want to lose the entire culture or not. If you want it to continue to reproduce, fill the culture with water and dump a considerable amount into the tank but leave some in with the culture along with the charcoal. Add your fish flakes or whatever you prefer to use to feed them and let it sit for a couple weeks to allow it to repopulate. 
If you can afford the time, I would suggest getting a plastic shoebox sized container and using it to start a larger culture.


----------



## DaveJ (Jan 10, 2013)

I've a culture going well in a shoe box sized container half filled with charcoal.
To transfer them to the tank, I plan on putting a clump of leaf litter in and leaving overnight then just transfer the leaf litter into the tank.

The whole filling with water and trying to pour this out without getting charcoal in the tank seems a bit messy.


----------



## BrokenArrow13 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a culture living in coco fiber, and I add them to my viv by putting a piece of a mushroom cap or two in the culture overnight and then removing the cap and blowing on it, blowing the springs into the viv. Also, at least with coco fiber, when I spray the culture, the springs start moving all about and I can just blow them right out of the culture into the viv. It seems to be working, every morning I see a bunch of baby springs on the leaf litter and whole lot of them under a little cork tube laying on the substrate.

Ryan T.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I just add water to my cultures then pour them into the viv.


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

I just take pieces of charcoal from my shoebox culture and shake the springtails into the cup. Once I have enough, I dump all the springtails into the tank. This works for me because I have only one tank right now, which is a 12 by 12 by 18. If you're doing it on a larger scale, it's probably better to use some of the methods mentioned above.


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sounds interesting. Any pictures you could shoare would be awesome



BrokenArrow13 said:


> I have a culture living in coco fiber, and I add them to my viv by putting a piece of a mushroom cap or two in the culture overnight and then removing the cap and blowing on it, blowing the springs into the viv. Also, at least with coco fiber, when I spray the culture, the springs start moving all about and I can just blow them right out of the culture into the viv. It seems to be working, every morning I see a bunch of baby springs on the leaf litter and whole lot of them under a little cork tube laying on the substrate.
> 
> Ryan T.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I also use a mushroom cap to feed / transport them. I just throw a cap in the culture for a nite or two and when the springs are all over/in the cap I just use a spoon and throw the whole cap in the viv. The softer the mushroom cap the more springs youll get in it.


----------



## MikeM670 (Feb 3, 2011)

I usually use a spoon to remove them from the container. I just tilt the container so the water lifts them up into one corner and gently spoon them out.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i use the clear rubber hosing, and i just tilt the container to one side so the springs float, then i just blow a ridiculous amount of them in the viv. . . by far the easiest and cleanest I've found that works for me. The flexible hosing just makes it easier to maneuver around and blow spring that are tucked down in the charcoal. give it a try


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

My favorite method so far has been using tree fern or Epi-web to transfer them.

I keep my cultures like this:








I haven't fed that one in a few days so its kind of a bad example as far as production goes... But when I feed I simply spray down the piece of Epi web and then drop some yeast on it. Go back the next day and there are TONS of springs crawling around in it. 

From there, simply lift it into the tank and give it a few good taps. Springs will pour out of the fibers. This is especially great for when you have top opening tanks since the blowing method can be kinda difficult when you don't have front doors.


----------



## BrokenArrow13 (Aug 31, 2012)

drewman1962 said:


> Sounds interesting. Any pictures you could shoare would be awesome


I'll be sure to get some pictures up after I get back from... Microcosm!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I culture my springtails on "medium" sized charcoal. When I want to harvest spings I use a "Reptile Sand Sifter"
It fits right into a 32 oz. deli cup. I scoop out some charcoal into the sand sifter and shake a little. All the springs fall into the cup and I pour the charcoal back into the container. I can get a lot of springs in very little time this way.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

cowboy232350 said:


> I just add water to my cultures then pour them into the viv.


Exactly how I do it also.


----------

